# Are cotton wool balls safe?



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm currently making a little box to hang from the top of a wire cage to encourage the mice to climb and give them something different.I want to pad the inside with something they can use as bedding. Are cotton wool balls safe? 
If they aren't, what else could i use?

Thank you

Briony


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No. 
Shredded newspaper, toilet paper or a mix of both if you want something from home.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I know cotton wool is not good for hamsters due to possibility of them ingesting it and it subsequently getting entangled in the intestines, but not heard of it affecting mice in the same manner.

Saying that it all depends on the individual mouse and I personally would not use it with my mice for that reason. As suggested toilet paper shredded or kitchen toweling hay straw newspaper are all safe products to use.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No, not safe.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the small fibres wrap round little toes and fingers and slowly and invisibly amputate them.


----------

